# Mythical Pokemon, Zeraora code giveaway!



## bradzx (Oct 20, 2018)

You heard it right.  They are finally came out, if you didn't know or didn't check update on Pokemon website or Tumblr.
Rules is very simple.
1.I won't post code in here.   You will have to pm me.
2.This code is only for USA and NA. (North America)
3.If you live in USA, then only name of state you live in.  If you live in NA like Canada, Mexico, PR, and Cuba, then just say NA and I will know that you live in Canada, Mexico, Cuba, or PR.

2 lefts.   Will get more later.


----------



## EliDaGoat (Oct 21, 2018)

if you still have a code can i get one? idk how to pm tho so pm me instead lol


----------



## TheMagicMan (Oct 21, 2018)

Yo could you sause me that code m8


----------



## TheMagicMan (Oct 21, 2018)

Yo could you sause me that code m8


----------



## PesUzi_07 (Oct 21, 2018)

Can I get a Code Please Pm me because don"t know how to Pm lol


----------



## LoneKokiri (Oct 21, 2018)

Can i get a code im new idk how to pm people if i get one,  and u dont mind can u pm me


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 21, 2018)

I can confirm that this guy is legit. They sent me a working code


----------



## Deca (Oct 21, 2018)

I was wondering if I could get a code? I'm pretty new so I can't send a PM

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Can I get a code if you have one? I'm new so I can't send any PMs yet. Could you PM me?


----------



## BobDuce (Oct 23, 2018)

Hi may I have a zeraora code? I can't PM you yet apparently


----------



## Zapdos1 (Oct 24, 2018)

Any codes left? I'm new too so I can't PM you. It's not a problem if you don't have any left anymore.

I only wanted one because I can't get one here in Brazil :c


----------



## RaezPlays (Oct 27, 2018)

I’m unable to PM you either (unless I’m just being dumb and can’t figure out how). I’m in Washington state and don’t have a local GameStop, if you have any codes left I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## Zach7888 (Feb 25, 2019)

bradzx said:


> You heard it right.  They are finally came out, if you didn't know or didn't check update on Pokemon website or Tumblr.
> Rules is very simple.
> 1.I won't post code in here.   You will have to pm me.
> 2.This code is only for USA and NA. (North America)
> ...


is there any code left for zeraora? im in NY


----------



## bradzx (Feb 25, 2019)

Zach7888 said:


> is there any code left for zeraora? im in NY


Date already passed so you can't get code.   But I do have Lugia in Sun series and Ho-Oh in Moon series, which is end of this month on 28.  Do you want it?


----------

